# 05 M6 header install.......



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

We put in a set of SLP Headers on an '05 M6 GTO at the shop today. Considering all the BS ya here about what you have to do to get them in...it really wasn't that bad. Mounts didn't have to be disconnected. Both sides went in from the top. The rack did have to be separated from the steering shaft and dropped slightly. The Rt. side coil pack mounting brkt. was lifted out of the way. The plugs and CAI had to come out also along with the 2 gussets on both sides where it strengthens the rail to the apron.
It took some finessing but both sides went in from the top. We used red scotchbrite pads to clean the surfaces of the heads and the OEM gaskets. Didnt use the SLP gaskets as it's been known that they have a tendency to leak. Also I would recommend getting SS Header bolts too. We used the OEM bolts, no problem with them, but for appearance the SS Bolts would look a little bit better.
Naturally we ran into a few minor snags but nothing you cant get around with a little thought and dilegence. The biggest PIA was reattaching the steering shaft to the rack after we were done . 
The kit came with the 02 sensor extn wires, so that's a plus.
After the install we started it up and checked for leaks. Found a few and we also found that if you put the HD SLP exhaust clamps as close to the end of the joining pipe as possible, it helps with that problem. When done the leaks were about 95% gone.The components from the collector to the mide pipe,(cats and extn pipes), would have to be welded to cure the leaks 100%. Not a hard fix, and it would still be easily removed in 1 piece if need be.
This project took us about 5 hrs to complete. But I would think if we did it again it would go faster. First time around you're always cautious and figuring out shorcuts to the procedure.
When we fired it up, (car already had the SLP cat back in it), it sounded NASTY....!!

PS.... Dont dress your tires before this job......


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats on the instal. It was pretty straight forward installing on the '04... We found reattaching the rack to be a pain too, but other than that it is well worth doing this mod.... And yes the SLP L/T are an awesome choice....

http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61


----------



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

any trouble with the computer after the install. ie the check engine light or anything like that. just wondering b/c the computer on mine is very sensitive (have had to deal with Safe mode, and a complete system failure) and a little wary of upgrades


----------



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

any trouble with the computer after the install. ie the check engine light or anything like that. just wondering b/c the computer on mine is very sensitive (have had to deal with Safe mode, and a complete system failure) and a little wary of upgrades


----------

